# folding mirrors help



## theisgroup (Mar 11, 2002)

I need help from anyone that has done the folding mirrors. I just install them and am having problems. Sometime they work, sometimes they don't. Then one then the other. And then all of a sudden nothing. It seem to be in sets of 3s. It would work 3 times then it would stop, until somehow they reset.

Do I need to take the car and plus into DIS+ and recode for the folding mirrors?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

theisgroup said:


> I need help from anyone that has done the folding mirrors. I just install them and am having problems. Sometime they work, sometimes they don't. Then one then the other. And then all of a sudden nothing. It seem to be in sets of 3s. It would work 3 times then it would stop, until somehow they reset.
> 
> Do I need to take the car and plus into DIS+ and recode for the folding mirrors?


As I said over in openbmw, no problems here. Are you trying to continuously cycle them? I think there's some sort of protective timer to keep the (tiny) motors from overheating.


----------



## theisgroup (Mar 11, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> As I said over in openbmw, no problems here. Are you trying to continuously cycle them? I think there's some sort of protective timer to keep the (tiny) motors from overheating.


hey terry,

that may be my problem. if you would not mind, can you see if that is the case? i was seeing about 3 times, or 3 full cycles of fold/unfold.

also, is it true that the only fold up when in park? if that is the case, i wonder how a smg knows to let it fold, since there is no park.

thanks
yang


----------

